# PVC sand spikes



## JakeCFish (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm planning to build some sand spikes out of PVC and I am wondering how long they should be. What is your length preference for a sand spike


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I like 4' to keep reel up out of the wash and keep line up over the top of the surf. If u have a heat gun u can flare the top using a beer bottle.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

X2 = but, I like my reel to be 3-4 feet off the ground. and my 15' rods are way out of the surf drag.

Factors to consider: some beach sands are very soft, thus requiring a deeper insertion into the ground to remain steady.
some beaches, such as Jacksonville and Daytona, FL are hard hard hard and you need a hammer to get a good footing in the sand.

Personally, I do not like the PVC Pipe model that is just cut to a sharp point that are mass produced and sold at Bait & Tackle shops.
Attached is my idea of the perfect Surf Rod Holder.


and my second thought is ........ if you have to ask this question, you need to spend more time _*SURF FISHING* _!!! :fishing:






















You didn't say how many you were gonna make - - - a few ? a dozen ? hundreds ?
For starters, find out where you can get the materials and what sizes do they carry.
10 and 20 foot PVC pipe is the normal sizes... thin wall, you do not need the schedule 40.
3, 4, and 8 foot aluminum angle is common in most box stores.
Luckily, I have a huge metal shop in my town that carries 20 foot long metals.

okay, once you find the common sizes of your raw materials, decide what lengths
you can get out of each piece with minimal waste.

Then, what will you use to cut the material.
For *ME*, I have a 14" miter saw that I am very proficient with.
I can cut the sharp points on aluminum angle by holding the material
free hand under the blade: *WARNING !!!! VERY DANGEROUS !!!
DO NOT USE THIS METHOD IF YOU ARE NOT A SKILLED CRAFTSMAN !!!*
- - - Use a jig say or hand held hack saw - - -
The rest is rudimentary: drilling holes, bolts, tape, yada yada yada - - - - you get the idea.

oh, one last note: cut a piece of 1/2" *CPVC* to go over the bolt on the INSIDE of the PVC rod holder
so if the rod but touches the bolt, the threads will not chaff the plastic end cap. and that is *CPVC* not PVC 1/2 water pipe.
Or, any plastic tubing or pipe that would serve that purpose that you just happen to have on hand.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

missed the 30 minute cut-off for edits . . .. . here is my last edit
just to mention the tube for the bolt.


----------



## JakeCFish (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you and I already have the PVC so I'm going to try it and I haven't done much surf fishing yet I've always been primarily a freshwater fishermen


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

as so !! *WELCOME to the Big Blue Sea* !!
Just remember - there are HUGE fish in the ocean !!!
you may be only fishing for Croaker - then - BAM !! 50 POUND FISH !! (shark, grouper, drum, cobia, red bass, amberjack)
then, there will days when you only catch nothing - just like fresh water.

never walk far from your fishing rod if you can not afford to replace it. so many people loose terminal tackle to big fish
dragging it into the ocean in the blink of an eye. Especially if their Surf Rod Holder - Sand Spike is not set securely into the ground.

welcome !!


----------



## JakeCFish (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you for all the great advice it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

To answer your question 4-5 ft works pretty well, for all size rods. Tight lines moose


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

take a 10' stick of schedule 40, cut it in half at about a 60 degree angle, put a 3/16's stainless machine screw through it 16" below the top, no matter how soft the sand is drive them in with a deadblow mallet, they hold 5X as good.
js


----------

